# logo



## rszuba (Jun 10, 2009)

ok, i pretty much have most of what i want my logo to look like worked out, but i need help getting it to look exactly like what i want. 

how do i find a company that will take what i have and work with me to adjust it, because i'm not very computer savy?
how do i not pay an arm and a leg?
how do i get it put into all kinds of different media, so i can use it for.... labels, have a stamp made, etsy shop banner, car sticker...etc?

again... i'm not very computer savy.. pdf, pixels, 300whatever,hotmail??????....oh my head is gonna explode, ...what language are you speaking. :shock:    :idea:  :?:  :? 

very confused about all this.
thanks,
renee


----------



## AshleyR (Jun 10, 2009)

I would post a custom request in the Alchemy section of Etsy. I always have good success with that! I found the person who designed my website and logo that way and am happy with both!


----------



## candice19 (Jun 10, 2009)

I found my designer on Etsy's Alchemy!  If you like, I can send you her information?  She's really great, and works till you're happy


----------



## zeoplum (Jun 10, 2009)

Does the Alchemy option provide an advantage over just finding a designer with good prices and a nice portfolio that you can see?  I mean, do they actually provide mock-ups for you to see before you pay?  Or is the bidding just done based on convos and price agreements?

zeo


----------



## candice19 (Jun 10, 2009)

Alchemy only allows to designers to OFFER services to you, with whatever price.  You can negotiating pricing, and you can also see what work they currently offer on their page, as well as sold items.  However, from there you can ask them for a portfolio.

I assume 99.9% will NOT do any work for you, mock ups or not, before you pay them.

The woman I work with, she found me from my Alchemy, but doesn't offer anything on Etsy at the moment.  I'm so glad she did convo me, though!


----------



## zeoplum (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh I see.  So this is a good option for sellers who don't necessarily want to set up a shop.

Also, I guess another advantage is you know who really WANTS the work versus approaching someone who could be swamped with a lot of projects at that moment.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for posting this topic rszuba , I have to check the Etsy Alchemy section out , I am in almost the same boat as you.

Kitn


----------



## ibariaSoap (Jun 15, 2009)

Another good option is Craigslist - just post your need and a small description of what you're looking for. You can also submit how much you're willing to pay. 

Good  luck!


----------



## rszuba (Jun 17, 2009)

thank so much everyone, great resources and ideas. i decided to work with angebaby and so excited, can't wait to see the end result.

renee


----------



## angbaby4974 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm excited too!  I finally have some time to myself this week with all of the kids gone to various relatives houses.    I should have everything to you by the end of the week.


----------



## flyingpig (Jun 19, 2009)

I like to work with graphics, and if someone has an idea they want turned into a logo I'd be glad to help out.  Don't ask me if you need it next week!  But I have the time and a little expertise, and some fold say some talent.  So if you have an idea that just needs work, maybe I can help you out.

Here are some of the logos I've done for my own businesses:





[img=http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/1423/logorsb.jpg][/img]

[img=http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/9569/nafetahsnaturalsd.jpg][/img]

Sorry...I'm having no luck getting those other two images to post...you can click the links tho


----------

